# ***can you seriously use rubbing alcohol to clean computer parts? ***



## fastz28camaro81

This guy has his motherboard submerged in rubbing alcohol to show that it doesn't hurt the motherboard...


http://braineater.kicks-***.tv/miscshite/liquid1.jpg


He's using 70% rubbing alcohol, but to be on the safe side I'd probably get 99%, if possible.

Now I DON'T plan on submerging my ENTIRE motherboard into Rubbing Alcohol, but I would like to clean it with Rubbing Alcohol without worrying about damaging it.

is it alright to clean a motherboard with Rubbing Alcohol without having to sweat bullets, and praying to God before booting up my PC afterwards?

I guess I just don't associate liquids with electronics....


Thanks!


----------



## Phædrus241

I've never cleaned the motherboard with rubbing alcohol, but I have cleaned the CPU using it. ONLY use 90%+, he's taking a massive risk there since 70% isopropyl alcohol is usually 29% water. Also I would not submerge parts, as alcohol is corrosive and will dissolve the plastic PCBs (printed circuit boards) if exposed for very long.

It's unlikely that you need to clean your motherboard. I only clean the CPU prior to applying/reapplying thermal paste, and then you only clean the metal contact surface where it meets the heatsink.


----------



## Tyree

I have cleaned up a few older Mobo's that were in a smoky environment. 
I used a VERY soft lacquer brush and medical grade (99%) alcohol.


----------



## fastz28camaro81

Phædrus2401 said:


> I've never cleaned the motherboard with rubbing alcohol, but I have cleaned the CPU using it. ONLY use 90%+, he's taking a massive risk there since 70% isopropyl alcohol is usually 29% water. Also I would not submerge parts, as alcohol is corrosive and will dissolve the plastic PCBs (printed circuit boards) if exposed for very long.
> 
> It's unlikely that you need to clean your motherboard. I only clean the CPU prior to applying/reapplying thermal paste, and then you only clean the metal contact surface where it meets the heatsink.



Not to prove you wrong or anything, lol, I did a search to see if Rubbing Alcohol is corrosive, and came across this..

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_rubbing_alcohol_corrosive

Maybe it's not corrosive? or maybe he's wrong?


----------



## fastz28camaro81

www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Isopropyl_Alcohol_70_-9924413


----------



## Phædrus241

From your second link, page 5:


> Isopropyl alcohol reacts with metallic aluminum at high temperatures.
> Isopropyl alcohol attacks some plastics, rubber, and coatings.


Which is why I don't recommend _submerging_ parts in it. Tyree's method sounds about right; high purity isopropyl brushed on with a soft brush will remove most dirt, then the alcohol will evaporate before it can cause any real harm to the PCB.


Only time I think you'd need to actually clean the motherboard would be if it's in a really smoky or dirty environment, or maybe if you're living with a smoker and your computer has an intake fan. Then an occasional cleaning may be in order.


----------



## fastz28camaro81

Phædrus2401 said:


> From your second link, page 5:
> 
> 
> Which is why I don't recommend _submerging_ parts in it. Tyree's method sounds about right; high purity isopropyl brushed on with a soft brush will remove most dirt, then the alcohol will evaporate before it can cause any real harm to the PCB.
> 
> 
> Only time I think you'd need to actually clean the motherboard would be if it's in a really smoky or dirty environment, or maybe if you're living with a smoker and your computer has an intake fan. Then an occasional cleaning may be in order.


Ok, I see, thanks for pointing that out.

I'm a bit of a perfectionist, lol


----------



## Phædrus241

Being a perfectionist is no bad thing when working with hundreds of dollars worth of electrical components. :wink:


----------



## fastz28camaro81

Phædrus2401 said:


> Being a perfectionist is no bad thing when working with hundreds of dollars worth of electrical components. :wink:


How true that is 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## deidrea8

You can also get foam swabs to clean it with if you want to be really safe. I get mine at Contec because they specialize in it so they are great.


----------



## Tyree

My issue with foam is it will catch on the solder joints of a Mobo and can flake off. 
That's why I use a good quality lacquer brush.


----------



## porkkrop

will isopropanol in use for industrial work places be ok to use to clean cpu with. Or will the corrosive value be too high.


----------

